# Mozilla Firefox virus!!!



## hpotter606 (Aug 1, 2007)

I am using a college comp in netlab right now. Whenever i start FF i receive a message like " I dnt hate Mozilla but use IE, or else..." and FF closes. It seems to me a person has written a program on this comp which is doing this.
Also wheneve i try to do anything to do with orkut like starting orkut or even searching about orkut, it closes the IE saying it is banned!
Can anybody help me with this??


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 1, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55966
search b4 u post!


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 1, 2007)

Here the solution frm the creator of tat virus
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=547769&postcount=15


----------



## ebullient_ankit (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes dude !!! 
u r ryt its a program ... but not written specificaly in dat machine .... its called "heap41a" .... type the keyword in google n find d remedy ....
Or ... jst start ur computer in safe mode ... n Open d primary disk drive in which windows has been installed ... Den type C:\heap41a ...(C being ur primary drive ) ... delete dis folder n restart d machine ....


----------



## praka123 (Aug 2, 2007)

the virus creator itself came and replied in another thread.


----------



## hpotter606 (Aug 30, 2007)

sam_1710 said:
			
		

> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55966
> search b4 u post!



Sorry dude, but i didnt know what to search for...
Anyway the problem is solved.
thanks guys..


----------



## azzu (Aug 30, 2007)

koool never heard of this


----------

